# Help! There's a strange beige spot on my neon tetra!



## Platyface (May 22, 2007)

A few days ago, I noticed that one of my neon tetras had a strange beige spot on it. I decided to wait and see if it would go away, but it's still there.

I had a bit of trouble taking pictures of it, since it kept swimming back and forth, and this is the best I could do:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v432/marianne364/?action=view&current=fishspot2.jpg

If you know what my fish has and any possible cures, could you please tell me? Thank you!


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jul 17, 2007)

Your neon may have Neon Tetra disease, though it is difficult to see from your photo. I have neons, so I know just how difficult it can be to photograph these little guys. 

Are there any other symptoms - lethargy, loss of appetite, heavy breathing, etc? Is the spot growing or staying the same? Does it appear to be raised, like a tumor?

What are your water parameters?


----------



## Platyface (May 22, 2007)

His behaviour doesn't seem to be any different. I'm not sure if it grew or not, it might look a bit bigger...but not much. It doesn't seem to be raised either.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

could be an injury.


----------



## Platyface (May 22, 2007)

Hmm. Maybe. It doesn't seem to be spreading to other fish.


----------

